# Lilly Becker - last minute shopping at her local Waitrose supermarket, London 24.12.2018 (20x)



## Bowes (25 Dez. 2018)

*Lilly Becker - last minute shopping at her local Waitrose supermarket, London 24.12.2018*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Frantz00 (25 Dez. 2018)

Stil hat man oder nicht.


----------



## PackerGermany (25 Dez. 2018)

Aha...wieder ein Möchtegernpromi, der uns "Normalos" bei der nächsten Spendengala zu mehr Umweltschutz aufruft.

So viele Plastiktüten habe ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gehabt, wie die bei einem Einkauf.


----------



## turnadoyachting (26 Dez. 2018)

Die wird auch nicht älter!Danke


----------



## FischerFan (26 Dez. 2018)

turnadoyachting schrieb:


> Die wird auch nicht älter!Danke



Meine Oma hat immer gesagt: "Alkohol konserviert". Deswegen vielleicht wink2


----------



## 307898X2 (26 Dez. 2018)

PackerGermany schrieb:


> Aha...wieder ein Möchtegernpromi, der uns "Normalos" bei der nächsten Spendengala zu mehr Umweltschutz aufruft.
> 
> So viele Plastiktüten habe ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gehabt, wie die bei einem Einkauf.



ich möchte kotzen:angry:


----------

